# New



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

Whelp couldn't help myself. Went to the Topeka gun show today and came home with a Para Ordnance Camander. Truly hope I did alright, if anyone knows anything about this type of gun please through your insite my way... :smt023


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Insight is always better with pictures.

Congratualations on your newly adopted gun.

:smt033 

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Even without the pictures you done a fine job on getting a Para O. The Commander model will be good for a carry gun if you so choose.
Welcome to the forum and enjoy.


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

Ah yeah sorry about the pictures. I took some on my phone tonight because thats all that I had on me at the time. But go figure now I can't find my cable to put them on my computer. But I will try my best to get it done soon. Oh yeah before I forget is there some specail way to get the mag in? That probably sounds weird but with out on in the chamber just getting the motion down pat. I can't seem to get the mag to stay in there with out pushing this button that seems to stick out on the other side of the mag release. That probably sounds weird but thats the best I can describe it.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Try bumping the mag up with the palm of your left hand , some mag releases are a little sticky, if that doesnt work you may have to take it to a smith and have him file the mag release down on the inside of the frame to clear the mags properly.
Also with a full mag you are actually compressing the spring a little more with the top cartridge in the mag riding against the bottom of the slide(normal) so you probably will have to bump it up in tight to get the mag to stay.


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

Oh shit, now that you say that its like me running right in the wall. I have no clue why I didn't think about that. Its like I got this new gun and I was so excited from that well after that I just wasn't thinking. I'll try better not to have plain sitted questions.


----------

